# M.d.b. Fd.157



## MASTERFRITH (Aug 14, 2008)

Dues anybody know what happened to the Fleetwood trawler M.D.B.FD.157 ?Built in 1982 for R.Bond of Fleetwood.She was about 70ft in lenght and built of steel,any photos ?
Thanks Tony.


----------



## Tommy Kirkpatrick (Nov 25, 2005)

I've posted a photo of her as BCK127 Forelock ,she sank as FR103 Progress 1/5/00.


http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/204844


----------



## MASTERFRITH (Aug 14, 2008)

Thanks Tommy she looked a lot better shelter decked in.

Tony.


----------

